# HGH therapy for stroke patients



## Ripper Jack (Nov 9, 2018)

I had a mild stroke on September 5th. I've been reading about the advantages of hgh for stroke patients. Ofcourse I dont believe everything I read on the internet so I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or if anyone knew that hgh would help heal the brain. I'm not in bad shape or anything but things are certainly different. I'm going to take it anyway, I just wanted to see if anyone thought I could get another benefit from it in a case like this.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 9, 2018)

Something that definitely sparks my interest. I've never heard of a stroke victim using it, but I will have to look around for some research.


----------



## Sully (Nov 10, 2018)

Ripper Jack said:


> I had a mild stroke on September 5th. I've been reading about the advantages of hgh for stroke patients. Ofcourse I dont believe everything I read on the internet so I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or if anyone knew that hgh would help heal the brain. I'm not in bad shape or anything but things are certainly different. I'm going to take it anyway, I just wanted to see if anyone thought I could get another benefit from it in a case like this.



If you have links to any studies that you could post here, that would be great. This is something I’d be really interested in reading more about.


----------



## Ripper Jack (Nov 10, 2018)

Sully said:


> If you have links to any studies that you could post here, that would be great. This is something I’d be really interested in reading more about.



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw2-20Ks2ZlL0t7XexTzHpqW


----------



## odin (Nov 19, 2018)

I think it could be useful and worth trying. Generally a low dose of hgh is useful in the aging regardless if someone has suffered from a stroke.


----------

